# Hacer un juego parecido al de guitar hero



## Redsoul (Feb 13, 2011)

buenas, sucede que tengo unas dudas sobre cual programador de microcontroladores seria el util para realizar un juego parecido al de GUITAR HERO. Necesito programar el micro el cual debe comunicarce por puerto usb al computador y halli lograr que me reprodusca un juego parecido al guitar hero. 
En estos momentos se me ocurre utilizar Netbeans,visual basic,c,pcwhd. pero no se cual seria el mas sencillo gracias.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Redsoul,
Necesitas ser un poco mas especifico, 
como cuantas teclas quieres que pueda controlar el usuario,
si va tener LEDs para indicar la tecla presionada,
vibración o sonido para indicar error. 

Ya con eso puedes calcular la cantidad de puertos que necesitas,
y seleccionar el micro mas adecuado a tu proyecto.

Yo te recomendaria que usaras OpenGL con Visual C para la interface de la PC,
se consigue muy buenos efectos y es facil de implementar.

Saludos.


----------



## Redsoul (Feb 15, 2011)

HOLA Unikfriend:
MIRA TENGO 5 PULSADORES PARA CONTROLAR 8 NOTAS MUSICALES, ES EL MASTIL DE UNA GUITARA NORMAL DE GUITAR PERO CUANDO OPRIMO UNA BOTON EN UNA MATRIZ DE LEDS ME DEBE SALIR CUAL FUE LA QUE OPRIMI, Y EN EL PC DEBO JUGAR GUITAR QUE VALLAN CALLENDO LAS NOTAS E IR ORPIMIENDO PARA TENER Aciertos ADEMAS DEBO HACER UNOS CONTADORES DE ACIERTOS Y DE ERRORES, la verdad no tengo ni idea de como comenzar hacer la parte grafica para le pc.......


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Redsoul,

Ya tienes un esquematico y algun micro que hayas visto?
pon lo aqui y lo vamos viendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Redsoul (Feb 15, 2011)

HOLA Unikfriend:
Pues es un proyecto para la universidad, tengo el esquematico funcionando con cpld, pero ahora nos toca es usar un micro asi que pues tengo ganas de usar el 18f4550 creo que seria el indicado, con cpld no pude sacar la visualizacion en la matriz, y pues ahora tengo que hacerlo en con el micro ademas que me salga en la pantalla del pc y pueda jugar guitar hero...
mira mas tarde subire el esquematico que tengo con cpld para que lo veas, gracias

saludos.


----------

